# Best MFA for TV writing?



## caruss (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I'm a college senior graduating this December with a degree in film. I'm excited by the idea of writing features, but my interest is mainly television. Since the application period coincides with the tail-end of my thesis (and I don't have much money), I'm trying to be conservative with the number of programs I apply to. It seemed at first that of the top schools, USC might be my best bet for building a TV portfolio, but UCLA's site says you can opt for a body of work that includes two pilots, a spec, and three features -- which I love.

Does anyone have thoughts as to which screenwriting MFAs are strongest for someone looking to specialize in TV?

Thanks.


----------



## Kira (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi,

I strongly recommend UCLA's MFA in Screenwriting to pursue TV writing. I did -- and came out with many scripts because of it. UCLA's curriculum is very flexible so it can be as rigorous as you want. I wanted to write a lot, so I did. I came out writing 3 features, 1 comedy, and 6 drama pilots (not to mention TA'ing and/or interning every quarter as well). Yup -- six drama pilots is one a quarter - so yes I did double up a lot, often writing a feature and drama pilot in 10 weeks. It was a lot, but taught me to become efficient and fast. Feel free to browse my past posts about life at UCLA -- I covered it a LOT haha.


----------

